# College Halloween Party - tips? ideas?



## sinisterbug

This is rather slap-dash and last minute, but I'm going to have a Halloween costume party on the 18th (the closest we could get to Halloween without actually _being_ on Halloween).

The attendance will mostly be college students. HOWEVER - I want to be able to have a good time without having the cops called on us, while at the same time have a very Halloween-y and fun atmosphere.

Anyone have any creative ideas? I'm looking for games, drink ideas (alcoholic AND non), decorating ideas, etc. I have a general idea of how to go out and buy decorations from Wal-Mart - that's easy. I'm looking for ideas that are gonna knock these lazy college kids' boots off. >

And if you're looking for an idea of my budget - I'm a college student. 'Nuff said. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Lilly

cover walls with black sheets- if you have a goodwill go there, get white then dye them
flourescent paint 
blacklight,
bats,
ghosts
skellys
lighting..lamp with color sheer over it
unusual bowls filled with snacks
brass items

jello-shots
a unique reg shot ..look them up here or google alcohol shots
http://www.cocktailmaking.co.uk/shooters.php
can't help you with games ..
there is a thread with those I think


----------



## sinisterbug

Wow thank you so much Lilly!


----------



## Criss

Streamers hanging down always look cool , use white splash some red paint on them rip em up put hole s in them too . This is very cheap but very effective at night time . Hang black streamers in doorways ect . bunch em up real tight in hall ways etc , lots and lots some long some short but make sure you rip em up a bit , crinkle em etc 

Run some streamers from the roof to floor put a prop and light behind and you have an instant cage . 

Buy blue or green light bulbs and put them into all your light sockets , again very very cheap but very effective giveing off a great moon lit look . Theres tons of good moody sounds out there get them too .

Ok so you ve spent say .$5 on streamers and $5 on light bulbs now get some of those cheap led red bike flashing lights put them under or above your props cheap and again effective . They run all night and cost a doller and most will flash at different rates . 

Try get large 50ml syringes and make your jelly shooters in them , They look fantastic and everyone loves the novelty factor too . always a big hit at our party s . 


Walls do in cheap black plastic and make a brick pattern with cheap masking tape . Looks like crap in day light but at night it looks fantastic . Just one or two walls is plenty to set the scene . 

Just a few ideas that are dirt cheap but very effective


----------

